# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  More systemic horror!

## Neils

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22779948




> Now scientists at Rothamsted say they have a new strategy for containing the beetle. In this experiment the researchers used food colouring to change the colour of the leaves of a variety with white petals.
> 
> "We grew oilseed rape in pots, washed off the soil and put the plants into buckets of water," lead author Dr Sam Cook told BBC News.
> 
> "And we basically poured food colouring into the water. This was taken up by the roots of the plant and was manifested in the colour of the petals."
> 
> 
> Oilseed rape is widely grown across the UK as demand has soared for biofuels
> The team coloured the petals yellow, blue and red. In the laboratory and in field trials over two years they found these made a big difference to the pollen beetles.
> ...


When will this evil stop?  missing bees AND red honey?

----------


## greengumbo

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22779948
> 
> 
> When will this evil stop?  missing bees AND red honey?


That is cool although I suspect the beetles will just adapt to the new colour very rapidly.

----------


## Dark Bee

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22779948.........................


 I think some people spend too much time thinking.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Jazzes up the countryside though 
Yellow is so boring

----------

